# Another cholla



## jbowers (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is another one of the cholla pots I turned from the blanks from @Final Strut. Love this stuff, but my tools hate me now.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## michael dee (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome colors throughout call, great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

That green matches up nicely with the Cholla ! Pretty call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Mar 14, 2015)

Gorgeous wood/acrylic.
Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice job James. It is tough on tools but I sure like the results. I've got some I'm going to cast tomorrow. I really like the blue you showed earlier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Mar 15, 2015)

I bought them for me but somehow I got talked out of all but the blue... Im trying to get at least a few more BC I want a green one for myself.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

That cholla makes beautiful castings. You made it really stand out. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice call Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 15, 2015)

jbowers said:


> I bought them for me but somehow I got talked out of all but the blue... Im trying to get at least a few more BC I want a green one for myself.


Another nice one Josh. As you are finding out, the headache of turning that stuff is so worth it in the end. As soon as I can get my hands on some for big cholla I can get some more cast for you. Let me know what colors other than green you are thinking.


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

OK I'll let you know def green, blue, think a bud wants a purple one for his wife too. Ill think on it and see if I come to with another color or two. How does red or orange look?


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 16, 2015)

red looks really good. I did one in red and orange that turned out pretty good. I haven't done any in orange alone though. I have hot pink too.


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

That gun metal was pretty sweet looking too, lol. I'll think on it. Everybody is loving the way they look, getting allot of comments. You make any other pot castings


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gun metal? Where's that?

Nice looking call....Scott makes some great casts. I have a couple of them from him. They are sweet.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 16, 2015)

jbowers said:


> That gun metal was pretty sweet looking too, lol. I'll think on it. Everybody is loving the way they look, getting allot of comments. You make any other pot castings


I am working on some other cholla blanks with multiple pieces of cholla for ripjack13 to look at but my weekend got turned upside down so I am hoping to get them cast tonight. I have been thinking about digging through my casting material to see if I can come up with something worthy of doing a waste wood pot call blank out of as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

I think James posted it under game calls


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/cholla-meets-eastern-pot-call.20303/#post-254365

That one?


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah that's it, gun metal grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 16, 2015)

I will pour one of the next ones solid gray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

